# Wts/wtt gear



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? see my web site at:http://sesurplus.shtfm.com/store/

MACHETTE AND SHEATH, NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $12.00









CrossBow Bolts red anodized aluminum with target points a Total of 5, asking $20.00 for the set of six, 









BUCK LEATHER SHEATH FOR FOLDER USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $5.00









HIBBONS THROWING KNIFE SET OF 3, ASKING $25.00









East German Raindrop quad 30 rnd ak mag pouch great conditon, asking $10.00, 1 ONLY









Uncle Mikes Double mag Holder for single stack mags like 1911a1 or other simular, used great conditon, 1 only, asking $15.00









Bianchi, Leather backetweave Double mag pouch for BHP or double stack mags, 1 only exfcellent condition, asking $18.00









U.S.G.I. Bandoleers to fit the above 4 pocket, HAVE 12, asking $3.00 









U.S.G.I. PACK frAME, had kidney pad and 1 shoulder strap so not COMPLATE , 1 ONLY ASKING $25.00









U.S.G.I. 1949 MOUNTAIN BAG, GOOSE DOWN FILLED, GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $70










All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
38 spcl ammo, any shape any weight loads
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. O.D. GREEN LAUNDRY BAG 1 ONLY, ASKING $8.00









U.S.G.I. SITE ASSEMBLY, (MORTAR OR???), RECOVERED IN IRAQ, ASKING $25.00









U.S.G.I. WEB BELT SYSPENDERS O.D. GREEN USED, ASKING $8.00 EACH









U.S.G.I. Water Purification Tablets In Bottle, asking $5.00









U.S.G.I. WOODLAND GRENADE POUCH, NO GRENADES THESE HOLD CELL PHONES GLOVES AND ALL SORTS OF ITEMS, 
AS NEW, ASKING $4.00 EACH, have 4 / also have 1 in Desert tan









U.S.G.I. COMPASS POUCH/MEDICAL POUCH O.D.GREEN, ASKING $5.00 EACH HAVE 3









U.S.G.I. SLEEPING BAG ZIPPER, AS NEW, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY









U.S.G.I. O.D. GREEN WOOL GLOVE LINERS MISMATCHED SIZE BUT MEDIUM, ASKING $5.00









U.S.G.I. 1 QT CANTEEN WTH O.D. GREEN COVER NEW, ASKING $12,00 EACH HAVE 5









U.S.G.I. WEB BELTS IN SIZE MEDIUM and large, ASKING 12- $15.OO depending on size and conditon


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. METAL CANTEEN BOTTLE WITH NYLON COVER IS MARKED 1918 asking $15.00









U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $1.00 each have 5









U.S.G.I. MOLLE TO ALICE ADAPTOR AS NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $7.50









U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION,
ASKING $2.00 EACH,









U.S.G.I. ORANGE MATCH CASE WITH STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES, HAS FLINT STRIKER ON THE BOTTON WHEN
YOU RUN OUT OF MATCHES, ASKING $4.00 each HAVE 3









U.S.G.I. M-16/AR-15 BLANK FIRING ADAPTOR, USED GOOD CONDITION ASKING $18.00 EACH HAVE 2









LAW ENFORCEMENT ITEM, FLEX CUFF AS NEW, ASKING $15.00 1 ONLY









Russian watch 80's era 15 jewell, with leather band, asking $120.00










MEDICAL SWOBS WITH LONG STICK HANDLE, .75 EACH 3 F0R $2.25









C.D. ROMS OF SURVIVAL, SOLAR POWER, MEDICAL, PREPARDNESS, HOME STEADING, HOME BUILD
PROJECTS AND OTHER INFO, ASKING $12.00 EACH 2 FOR $20

(MEDICAL ITEM), MEDIUM ICE PACK, WITH TIES, USED , ASKING $4.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

- STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES IN 250 count large box,or 320 in 32 count boxes in a 10 box brick! OR A 300 COUNT BOX 
ASKING $2.75 BRICK/box BOth IN STOCk









U.S.G.I. AR-15A2 PISTOL GRIP, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $6.50 ONLY 1 

AK STOCK SET, REAR STOCK AS WELL Pistol Grip FOREND, STOCK HAS SMALL CHIPPED AREA, have plastic Pistol grip
ASKING $25.00 SET

















U,S,G,I, M-14 TOP FOREND COVER FIBERGLASS WITH STEEL CLIPS, USED GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 2









BlacK Plastic Double comum Pistol Magazine loader, as new asking $4.00









C.D. Roms of Rifle, Pistol and Differnt Gun manuals, Full auto, Supressors all your gun needs under 1 roof
and more for gun Repair,asking $14.00 a CD or 2 for 25$ Ask for details will cut and past Indexes to your request

(1) Reminton 870 Regular 4 shot Tube spring, used great condition, asking $5.00









(1) Remington or Mossburg, Shell Tube end Cap, asking $12.00, or included with above for $15.00









Colt 1911A1 Military hammer, no spur or pin, used great condition, asking $18.00 pic soon









Colt 1911A1 mainspring cap assembly used good condition, asking $3.00









45 magazine bumper pad kits, include pad and 2 screws, asking $3.00 set









blank firing adaptor for ak east gearman, as new in wrap have 3, asking $5.00 each

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
38 spcl ammo, any shape any weight loads
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

More stuff sale or trade


----------

